# Smoothies!



## Jeff D. (Apr 27, 2006)

I make stawberry and banana smoothies when I need to go on a liqud diet.  I know it is not for everyone but if you have C like me then it works well, very well.

Take one bag of frozen stawberries and chopped two bananas and add them to a blender.  Then add two teaspoons of wheat germ.  Then add a package of dry milk or like a tablespoon.  Finally add ice until the texture is how you like it and it is all goooood.

Jeff


----------



## mikeyarmo (Apr 27, 2006)

Anytime is the right time for a smoothie . Thanks for the share Jeff.


----------



## Jenni (Apr 27, 2006)

yum i luv smoothies strawberry peach is my fav. just add sugar and ice!lol and since i have food restrictions ok this is tedious but wen i was cravin food i would buy fresh strawberries and peel them cuz i could have a smoothie!lol so if anyone is cravin a strawberry smoothie and has food restrictions there ya go!


----------



## Karen (Apr 28, 2006)

What my loving husband use to make in the morning was ... 1 banana chopped up { frozen or very ripe } & placed into the blender along with 1 cup of milk & 1 scope of chocolate slim fast & made a smoothie from it ...  he really liked them and it was nice & thick too then he was able to take his BIG PILLS that he had a hard time getting done and it helped a lot too. 

BUT ... now that he cannot have MILK or SLIM FAST  he just takes some of his HOMEMADE YOGURT that he made up and mixed it with 1 banana & some blueberries and mixed up in the blender and he enjoyed it much better so I guess that is his breakfast !!


----------



## Jeff D. (Apr 29, 2006)

Oh yeah and for those really bad days just add a little miralax to get you going for those with C.  

Have fun

Jeff


----------



## steph (May 18, 2006)

i use frozen mixed berries, rice vanilla protien, berry greens, and some ceres juice - yummy.  you can add some ground flaxe, won't even know it's there.
yummmmy


----------



## devildee(donna2005)LOL (May 19, 2006)

mmmm i love fresh banana, 2 scoops toffee ice cream and milk mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DarrylP_Ajax (May 27, 2006)

My Banana, Apple, Buckwheat and Soy Milk smoothie has become a breakfast staple now, lol....so easy to make and actuallly tastes decent.....


----------



## ChicagoCrohns (Jun 9, 2006)

my smoothie: Yogurt - 10oz plain or vanilla, frozen berries (af all kinds),honey (raw honey), flax seed oil (with omega 3), Tblsp coconut oil, a banana. Sometimes I put some protien pwder in it. it's very yummy.


----------



## Jeff D. (Jun 9, 2006)

The only thing is I would not use any protein powders because they are bad for your digestive tract because protein is already a hard thing for humans to digest so with an intestinal disorder it makes it even harder on you.

But otherwise nice recipe

Jeff


----------



## k-t (Jun 10, 2006)

mmm I love pineapple, coconut and banana!!! yummy!!


----------



## Maggie-Muffin (Jan 25, 2007)

All sound so yummy!!
~~~HUGS~~


----------



## ChefShazzy (Mar 24, 2009)

*Smoothies*

As Crohnies, some basic equipment in the kitchen will really help in preparation of various foods into a form that is more digestible....  I really recommend having at least a standard jar-type blender, mostly to make smoothies and pureeing small batches of soups and vegetables.  An immersion (stick) blender is a great help, too, for larger batches of soups and sauces.  A good quality food-processor is also valuable.

On to the good stuff!
Here are some of my favorite Smoothie ideas...  don't worry about a 'recipe'...  add ingredients according to taste and try new combinations!

Note : For best results, freeze fruit prior to blending...  this will thicken up your beverage nicely, without using ice cubes (blenders can have a tough time breaking up cubes of ice and you are left with ice chunks...  plus it just waters down your smoothie!)  I also tend to use soy milk over dairy to avoid possible tummy upset, but you could easily replace the soy milk with regular milk or yogurt if you tolerate it.  I kind of prefer the nuttiness of the soy milk in my smoothies.  If you want a smoothie that is less thick - more on the juicy side...  use fresh fruits rather than frozen, and don't add any ice...  add extra juice and milk to thin it out.

Melon Smoothie -  add cubes of honeydew and cantaloupe to blender.  squeeze juice of half a lime over top.  add vanilla soy milk.  My current favorite...  melon seems to soothe my angry belly.

Peach Smoothie - add frozen or canned peaches to blender.  top with a bit of peach or mango juice.  add vanilla soy milk.

Orange Strawberry Banana - add one banana, 3-4 frozen strawberries, and 1C orange juice.  add a splash of vanilla soy milk.

Banana "shake" - two ripe bananas, 1/4 C sugar, vanilla soy milk, a few ice cubes, 2T pasteurized egg white (makes it nice and frothy)..  add chocolate sauce for a special treat!

Berry smoothie - use frozen strawberries or blueberries or a combo (i don't recommend raspberries because of seeds)...  add 1C cranberry juice, and a splash of vanilla soy milk.  Add banana for a banana-berry smoothie.

Tropical Smoothie - a handful of fresh or canned pineapple pieces, 1 C orange juice, a few chunks of mango, a banana, soy milk (or coconut milk if you like, but I'm allergic)


----------



## ChefShazzy (Mar 24, 2009)

Side note:  Almond milk is also delicious if you want to avoid soy AND dairy!!


----------



## Vivvian's Mommy (Jun 1, 2010)

These sound really yummy.Can I add just water instead of milk or Soy?I love giving my baby fruit and she loves anything she can drink out of her sippy cup.I just don' think it taste good with her formula.LOL


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Jun 1, 2010)

These all sound really good.  I use frozen yogurt or yogurt in my recipies, I can tolerate them so it is good.  I also use rice milk, or sometimes Ensures, depends on my moods.  Havent made one in a while.  

BTW isn't egg whites kinda a risky thing to use?  Just curious.  But what do I know...LOL


----------



## HealthNutLeela (Jun 8, 2010)

Y'know, I wasn't aware that smoothies were a good option for people with Crohns disease. I had always assumed that anything liquefied equaled bad. If it works for you, perhaps I'll try some of those recipes. They sound delicious and I haven't had a smoothie in ages. Maybe it was something that I had with the last smoothie that made me feel ill.


----------



## Keona (Jun 8, 2010)

Love smoothies


----------



## Dexky (Jun 8, 2010)

We use organic vanilla yogurt, oj, skinless frozen peaches, mangos, pineapple and blueberries.  The strawberries are a no-no for EJ.


----------



## ameslouise (Jun 11, 2010)

This is the best way for me to get my fruit servings each day and it's really easy on my gut!

I use with pomegranate juice or Bolthouse Farms Berry smoothie as a base, then add banana and some berries, and almond milk.  

Will be adding other fruits now that the season is here!


----------



## Sue-2009 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a smoothie 3-5 times a week.  Thanks to my husband.  I buy tons of fruit what ever is on sale and wash it and freeze it!  Bananas especially frozen will help thicken the smoothie.  Love them!  Sue


----------



## Dexky (Nov 3, 2010)

Sand UGG boots winter Write an accent Natural Look
? AFF t fashion items available, ar? it? the beauty? is all about the m? mixture of colors, lines and shape. Track back and forth in the history of fashion, fashion trends are not sustainable over the form altogether?? S glove, and simplifies the magic of color harmony. ? this? custody, v? Wear perfect in these three aspects would be s? LY win the heart of the people? worldwide. Regardless, UGG boots put a striking example of sand? this? regard. Known for? Be the best boots for winter, ugg boots r made? DISPOSE their motive pure sheepskin? around the world and now he t? on the edge of the cutting mode. This shoe is designed brand? U with the quality of sheepskin? pr? feel? by Australia, which is actually a double-faced wool lining. The fa? Is natural that the sheepskin prot? Ge cons freezing cold winds and ice works just as well for prot? Ger cons? Bunch of temp? Hot temperatures. Today, many modern people become fascinated? S comfort with sheepskin boot-shaped, sandals and slippers to keep warm in winter and fra? Tasks in t?. Here are some sand ugg boot styles to give? your winter look a natural accent that Sch? e! It is pr? Because there will be the coldest winter mile ann? Es 2010. Thus all aspects s'ins Uggs? Rer in the best option when it comes to keeping your feet? thermal insulation and cons? l? ments. If you also want? Be? fashion, the new additions? 2010 lineup are the UGG? to stay. Sheepskin cuff in the sand: This style newly lib? R? S collection fashion UGG? like no other. This boot is dowry? E of a tree calf? Lev? and the culmination of this style is? the outer? Interior fluffy wool cascade, which gives a luxurious feel of this? the indoor situations. The tones are super natural sand if you pla t eyes and white fleece wool beautifully against the snowy landscape? in winter. Bailey Button Triplet in the sand as a variation of the Classic Cardy, as well as a version? Envelope? E Bailey Button, this style is characterized? Teristic brand with three buttons embossed on the c t? Open the tree of knee high. Shades of sand jet? their charm on sheepskin boots simplified? and it leaves an icon? not fantastic fashion to stimulate the sense of fashion and classic chic. The coldest winter is for bient t, pr? Adorn you for all that hard season and slip into the sheepskin insoles without hassle? feel full? this winter with each? tape without worry! Salon conviviality? Sheep will be wonderful appr? it? choy with your feet? s. Visit of the author on more view the latest fashion trends UGG. Sand Ugg Boots UK and the United Kingdom rose UGG boots are displayed?.


Humph!!  Still doesn't make any damn sense!!!


----------



## Dallies (Nov 3, 2010)

Eh??????????  

Mnop has obviously come to the wrong site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was quite excited that Dex had a fab new smoothy recipe for us to try.


----------



## ChefShazzy (Nov 3, 2010)

Cool, Dex, I didn't know you parlez-ed francais.  

Mmmmm, UGG smoothies.


----------



## Miss Spencer (Feb 4, 2011)

For dinner last night and breakfast this morning I had the following smoothie:

Fresh coconut water – the coconut yielded about 500mls of fluid
Flesh from one whole ripe papaya – seeds removed 
One small ripe banana

Blended very well using the ice crusher button

Found this the best thing during a flare. And I love the taste so much, I am going to start having it every day whether flaring or not.


----------



## musicislife52 (Apr 10, 2011)

I've been having smoothies every morning for breakfast for the past week, and now I actually wake up craving breakfast. 

I use a VitaMix and blend baby spinach, a small amount of kale, frozen mixed berries, banana, 1/2-1 tablespoon hemp oil, under 1/4 cup oatmeal, and sometimes soy milk, dates, mango, kiwi, etc. Delicious, filling, keeps me regular, and gives me a ton of energy. It comes out to about 3-3 1/2 cups of liquid and takes me 1-2 hours to drink. I never feel so full of energy in the morning! I love my smoothies so much that I'm not sure if I could ever give them up now.


EDIT: 
Stopped using the hemp oil, soy milk, and oatmeal. Smoothies now consist of greens, fruit, and water. I sometimes will throw in some herbs/spices (ginger and cinnamon are great!), or some carrots and celery.


----------



## Keona (Apr 10, 2011)

i love smoothies


----------



## KMoose (Aug 27, 2012)

Smoothies are a great way to satisfy my fruit cravings since a lot of the time it seems I can't eat what I want, but you can buy frozen fruit that doesn't have skins on it and add all sorts of little things to enhance!

Just made a peach, pineapple, strawberry and mango smoothie with coconut milk! YUM.


----------



## DennisD (Sep 8, 2012)

My base is fresh lemon/lime/orange juice. Then A banana, fresh fruit, strawberries, blueberries, I add an organic blend of vegetables/ fruit, flaxseeds and, this morning, 2 parts rum for the hell of it.


----------



## DennisD (Sep 8, 2012)

:soledance:My base is fresh lemon/lime/orange juice. Then A banana, fresh fruit, strawberries, blueberries, I add an organic blend of vegetables/ fruit, flaxseeds and, this morning, 2 parts rum for the hell of it.


----------

